# My weekend :)



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 27, 2011)

Get comfy and grab a drink because this is a long one with a mega load of pictures  

So this weekend (Friday night to sunday night) I visited my best friend. We've been best friends for about 8 years but I moved away about 6 years ago. So we now live a distance away (1hour+ drive) and both of us being busy all the time makes it hard for us to see each other. 
With my recent break up and lots of things going off J invited me down for the weekend to cheer me up!  Which worked wonders! 

JJ has 2 horses, Millie and Ebony. So the majority of our weekend was spent playing ponies.
On saturday we got up before the sun was even up! To go to pony club because J had a flat work lesson on Ebz. Than in the afternoon we went back and rode Millie. That evening we went bowling with her younger brother and he took a friend along. Was a fun evening, I lost both games. I was going for the lowest score ! (I can bowl on the wii, but apparently not when theres a real bowling alley anymore!!) 

Than on the sunday we had a little lie in before getting up and deciding to go to the designer outlet for some food and a bit of a shop. However it took forever to get there and than it was so packed there was nowhere to park so we decided to just go home and have a sandwich. We than went and jumped Ebz in the school.
I've only jumped Ebz about 2 times before (ridden her about 5 times) and so it was a bit nerve wracking but we had great fun  

So pictures?

I'll start with Saturdays pictures.
Riding Millie (I was having a "i-can't-ride" fail day! So i spent the whole time seeing how fast we could go!! haha!! fun fun fun!)









































































Lots of head shots!

































Sunday (Biggest jump is 90cm!)
































































































and one of Millie






Told you lots of photos 
Enjoy.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha, those are fantastic pictures! Love them!


----------



## Laura (Nov 27, 2011)

very nice... nice friend too..
are the horses shaved?


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome.....Photograph...what is with the horse with a sandy body and brown legs.....Did it stand in elephant poo?

Was that you doing the impression off the horse with it's mouth open?


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

Great pics, the one you you and the horse showing your teeth is my favorite...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 27, 2011)

Laura they are clipped  
Tyler - she's clipped. The leg hair is her un-clipped hair. So how she'd look if she wasn't clipped.
Here's a better example. See how the short, clipped hair, is a different colour.





Thank you for the lovely comments 
I love doing photography. I took loads of my friend riding which I love too.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like you had fun! Glad you invited yourself down to visit her.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 27, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Looks like you had fun! Glad you invited yourself down to visit her.



She invited me down  It was random and out of the blue.
She sent one text saying "I have a surprise for you" than a day later she sent one saying "how would you like to come and stay on... blahblahblah"
Which was not what i was expecting as we've both been so busy lately we've barely had time to even talk!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 27, 2011)

That explains alot!


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 27, 2011)

Too cool, pretty horses too! We have 2 Quarter Horses, but they dont do that! lol! Have a good night!  And be carefull!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome 
I'm guessing they do western instead then? I use to do western, still do sometimes. I love it.


----------



## *Amber* (Nov 28, 2011)

Really lovely pics!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 28, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


>



I love this picture!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 28, 2011)

Steph I enjoyed your pics so much. You are quite the photographer as well as rider. Your friend is a "keeper."


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you Joy!

Haha Mao. It is quite the snap


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 28, 2011)

What a great weekend for you!! The pictures are wonderful!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow that was alot of horse pics . You know if you scroll down really fast, it looks like a still shot movie..lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 28, 2011)

51 pictures, and the TFO computer allows me to post 10 pix of Bob. Guess it's tired of pix of him, but those are great pix of you and the horses. I love them and love the way they are shaved. Is that a thing in the UK? I am glad you finally went out and had yourself a time. Your friend is good to you. I hope you feel better now...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 29, 2011)

Not everyone clips horses over here but a lot of us do.

Like with Berry I clipped her this year to see if she minded the clippers. Only did her a blanket clip. So everything was shaved apart from her back, legs and half a face. 

We clip them because it gets so cold over here that when they work with all the fur they sweat, then when we are done riding they can catch a cold because of being sweaty. It's too cold to wash them off so they get all gungy too. So we clip them so they don't sweat and if they do it takes them a lot less time to cool off and they aren't as likely to catch a cold or get poorly.

These two were full clipped because they get ridden everyday. Berry is blanket clipped because she is being re-broken so taking all her fur off would be cruel when she spends so much time doing a lot of ground work etc. 
Jimbo is not clipped because he is only doing 5 minute hacks every so often so clipping him would be very cruel in the cold when he's not working. 

I hope I explained that well enough.


----------



## jackrat (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a big Morgan horse for a long time. Still miss him.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 29, 2011)

aww Jackrat. 
I'd love to see photos of him, if you have any?


----------

